# My first agility trial !!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have seen hundreds on video but this was the first one I ever attended. I left Jordan home because all her friends from play group were running and I knew she wouldn't understand why she couldn't play. OMG it was so much fun!!! It was a USDA (I think that's right) and Rachel Sanders was the judge. The first was a Gambler's Run, then a Jumper's and then a Standard. Several of J's friends got Q's. I actually think I might be able to do this. Even if it's just for fun.I was only going to stay for an hour but I had so much fun I stayed for the whole thing. Very exciting! Now I am going to have to go read all the threads here!:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like someone took the bait and is HOOKED! Enjoy!!!! You and J will do AWESOME!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Agility is a blast  You and J will love it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

another one bites the dust 
I'm glad you had a good time! You simply MUST give it a try, the dogs love it!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I took my 9 year old son to his first agility trial this past summer, and he loved it as well! It is fun to watch with him. I have not competed yet(I had Rivet all ready for novice, and then went back to obedience). My son is taking obedience lessons with Rivet, and I am hoping to get him started in agility as well.

You should find a club, and volunteer to work at a show. It takes an entire army to put on an agility trial! I have set bars, and ran sheets at trials. The day goes pretty fast.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hook, line and sinker!!!

Welcome to the addiction! It really is a lot of fun!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

They already had me working yesterday. The play group we belong to is basically a club, so we already have a foot in the door. It's just so hard right now because we have to wait until Jordan's old enough to do most of the equipment. We are working on wobble boards and contacts and stuff like that. It certainly isn't a Golden sport around here. Maybe we can change that.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How fun! I think you see more Goldens at AKC trials... Of the Goldens that I know around here, no one shows in USDAA regularly.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Why is that, do you know?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I know I do not do USDAA because of the jump heights and the height of the AFrame. The two elements can be harsh on golden front ends IMO.

ETA: dogs sometimes do not love agility at first, but once they understand the obstacles Woohoo  Many dogs find say the tunnels scary at first, but then!! wow, I've never really met a dog who didn't love tunnels


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

TOTALLY get that. But I can do jumps at any height I want (just no points of course) and pass the A frame on the Gambler's course. Well, that's what I am thinking. No one seemed too impressed when I said I had a Golden, but there was a Chinese Crested that ran and did well, so I am not going to worry about it too much. I was crewing for a 12 year old boy, he would have had perfect runs except for the weave poles.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup, for me the big one is the jump heights. Mira, who is just a smidge under 22" and jumps 20" in AKC would have to jump 26" in USDAA!!!

The other thing is trials are expensive, I prefer to put all my money into one venue and work for the higher titles and ranking in AKC.

Finally I prefer the AKC style courses!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> I know I do not do USDAA because of the jump heights and the height of the AFrame. The two elements can be harsh on golden front ends IMO.
> 
> ETA: dogs sometimes do not love agility at first, but once they understand the obstacles Woohoo  Many dogs find say the tunnels scary at first, but then!! wow, I've never really met a dog who didn't love tunnels



Oz and I don't do USDAA b/c of the jump heights! Higher than AKC.


----------

